# My devil child foal - photo



## DuckToller (1 July 2016)

Put mare to same stallion, as first born was so gorgeous, sweet and easy, and out pops the devil incarnate this time 

Born at home (and therein lies your problem I hear you say) and now nearly 5 weeks old, he spends his time eating, sleeping and mounting mare.  Very bold, very in your face (literally), loves biting anything he can get between his teeth (humans are so tasty!), loves walking on two legs, almost sits down when I use a rope behind to encourage him to lead, laid down on floor when he couldn't get away from me, wasn't remotely interested in following his mum when we turned them out for the first time, and still isn't.   I put two piles of hay out and he wandered over to the further one, so mare wandered over to be with him and he promptly defended his pile by double barreling her three times.  

And if he grows into his ears, lord help me as they are huge.  I am currently trying to fix getting friend's mare and foal together with my two so he has a friend to play with, but until then mum will just have to put up with him as I'm not feeling the love!

JanetGeorge is kindly giving me advice as a more experienced breeder than I, but thought I would post in case anyone else thought they might put their mare in foal this year - you'd have to be mad!

Photo to follow when I remember how.


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

DuckToller said:



			Put mare to same stallion, as first born was so gorgeous, sweet and easy, and out pops the devil incarnate this time 

Born at home (and therein lies your problem I hear you say) and now nearly 5 weeks old, he spends his time eating, sleeping and mounting mare.  Very bold, very in your face (literally), loves biting anything he can get between his teeth (humans are so tasty!), loves walking on two legs, almost sits down when I use a rope behind to encourage him to lead, laid down on floor when he couldn't get away from me, wasn't remotely interested in following his mum when we turned them out for the first time, and still isn't.   I put two piles of hay out and he wandered over to the further one, so mare wandered over to be with him and he promptly defended his pile by double barreling her three times.  

And if he grows into his ears, lord help me as they are huge.  I am currently trying to fix getting friend's mare and foal together with my two so he has a friend to play with, but until then mum will just have to put up with him as I'm not feeling the love!

JanetGeorge is kindly giving me advice as a more experienced breeder than I, but thought I would post in case anyone else thought they might put their mare in foal this year - you'd have to be mad!

Photo to follow when I remember how.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO - at least he has character and isn't boring!! You have made me feel a bit better about my naughty offspring though, who having just turned 2 months seems to have turned a corner behaviour wise too (long may it last!!) - photos please!!


----------



## stencilface (1 July 2016)

Does he look like Thunderhead?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 July 2016)

He will be fine when his pockets are picked.  I had a foal years ago that had to be cut very early at 7 months and he turned into the most lovely tempered horse. The downside to an early pocket picking is they do grow like weeds so you do need to watch the nutrition and joints.


----------



## DuckToller (1 July 2016)

Am having problems uploading a photo and so now got to reinstall Adobe flash player I think...


----------



## Crackerz (1 July 2016)

DuckToller said:



			Am having problems uploading a photo and so now got to reinstall Adobe flash player I think...
		
Click to expand...

You need to upload to photobucket and paste the  tag here :)

He sounds fun!! Just my type of character haha. One of the two foals here would prob be like that if they didn't have eachother


----------



## DuckToller (1 July 2016)




----------



## DuckToller (1 July 2016)




----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 July 2016)

Aww look at those ears , he cannot be the devil he's too cute .


----------



## Crackerz (1 July 2016)

Those ears!! He looks super cheeky


----------



## EQUIDAE (1 July 2016)

What a chunk! He'll be fine once his badness berries come off I'm sure


----------



## PorkChop (1 July 2016)

He's a stunner  Didn't you know that big ears are a sign of a generous nature!

I bred a filly thirteen years ago that was just as you describe   It took four adults to put her foal slip on for the first time 

She is my horse of a lifetime, the absolute best, even though she is a bit of a witch in her stable  the cheeky foals are usually the best


----------



## Fidgety (1 July 2016)

He's gorgeous!  Can't beat big ears .  He does look as though brimming with character though .


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2016)

Very cute


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 July 2016)

Brilliant!  What a lovely character, albeit a cheeky one.  

Lovely big ears, more to use for steering when pretending they are motorbikes!


----------



## Equi (1 July 2016)

lol he sounds a bit like my filly! I am a first timer so niavely assumed that foals would follow mum and be scared of venturing too far - how wrong i was. Poor mums stress levels must be through the roof! Shes a push over though, baby runs backwards at her bucking her little feet and mum moves away without even pinning her ears back. She came out running and has not stopped.


----------



## joulsey (1 July 2016)

That first picture is brilliant, his character shines through exactly as you described him (albeit not actually looking like the devil, he is extremely handsome!)


----------



## maximoo (1 July 2016)

Looks a cutie with those ears is not a sign of a generous horse anyway he should be able to hear you coming lol


----------



## chillipup (1 July 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			He will be fine when his pockets are picked.  I had a foal years ago that had to be cut very early at 7 months and he turned into the most lovely tempered horse. The downside to an early pocket picking is they do grow like weeds so you do need to watch the nutrition and joints.
		
Click to expand...




EQUIDAE said:



			What a chunk! He'll be fine once his badness berries come off I'm sure 

Click to expand...

LOL...pockets being picked? and badness berries?...that's so funny, made me chuckle a lot  I've not heard either expression before. 

DT, your foal is gorgeous, a very handsome looking dude


----------



## stencilface (1 July 2016)

chillipup said:



			LOL...pockets being picked? and badness berries?...that's so funny, made me chuckle a lot  I've not heard either expression before. 

DT, your foal is gorgeous, a very handsome looking dude 

Click to expand...

Loving the descriptions too 

He's gorgeous


----------



## DuckToller (2 July 2016)

Those comments made me laugh too, and yes his pockets will be picked as soon as I can, and then he won't have any badness berries!

I have been ignoring mare and foal for the last few days, as the weather has been better so I have been lobbing haylage over and keeping away.  Might have to have dealings with the little fella soon though once I have donned full body armour 

The two brothers have touched noses over the fence a couple of times, but mare won't let the 2 yr old near her darling new boy if she can get there first so it's a bit fraught out there atm.


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 July 2016)

He does have a cheeky look about him hopefully he will calm down once the deed is done fingers  crossed that they drop fairly soon!


----------



## Escada2004 (5 July 2016)

He does look very cute though! So far my colt hasnt been too bad but i will be getting his 'pockets picked' asap to! Just out of interest what age do you guys recommend?


----------



## Kathy657 (12 July 2016)

equi said:



			lol he sounds a bit like my filly! I am a first timer so niavely assumed that foals would follow mum and be scared of venturing too far - how wrong i was. Poor mums stress levels must be through the roof! Shes a push over though, baby runs backwards at her bucking her little feet and mum moves away without even pinning her ears back. She came out running and has not stopped.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like our filly. First day out in the field she kept going off down the other end of the field. The mare ( maiden mare) got a bit stressed out and kept cantering after her. Now she's laid back about it. The foal pushes the mare out of the way and lies down in the feed bowl to stop her getting any. So funny


----------

